# Here we go again... Lance Armstrong's Merckx



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

...is on ebay now:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lance-Armstrong...00575429551?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item2eb33a2baf


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*nice spec*

all proper


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Now that's a good looking bike!


----------

